# Lets all get 2 know a little bit more about each other



## YummyMummy

Hi

well i was sitting here and realising that i dont know everyone 2 well so i thought i would start a thread with a little about me n u can put a little about you so everyone gets to know everyone...

Name: Yvonne
Age: 18
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 20 june 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: BOY!!
Location: North West London
Status: Engaged
Little More: well i hav decided 2 be a stay at home mum im 33 weeks n 6 days pregnant, i hav jus got re engaged to my ex..this is my 1st baby but not 1st pregnancy i mc on valentines day last year...im over excited about being a mum and well dats me

i hope 2 learn a little about u soon xx


----------



## trishawootton

Name: trisha
Age: 18
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 16 september 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: BOY!!
Location: newcastle under lyme
Status: single (but i have a boyfriend im still classed as single tho aint i ??? lol)
Little More: i live with my boyfriend and his parents and will be staying here for quite a while, me and my boyfriend are thinking of getting engaged this is my 1st baby but not 1st pregnancy i had a m/c in december 07...im really excited about being a mummy to my baby boy :D and i cant think of anything else


----------



## mynamescharly

Name: Charly
Age: 19
Children: this will be my first
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 19th December
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Dont know yet but cant wait to find out
Location: Berkshire
Status: IN a relationship
Little More: Well i only found out 2 weeks ago that i was expecting and still have yet to have my first scan, but i cant wait. 
I work in a nursery and hope to go back to work after the baby.


----------



## kadey

Name: Kirsty
Age: Twenteen
Children: One sleeping baby
Expecting: Yup
Due Date: about 20th December
Boy, Girl or Surprise: not had a scan as yet but im keeping it a surprise
Location: Leeds, West Yorkshire
Status: In a relationship
Little More: been with james nearly a year now, bubba wasn't planned but is a lovely surprise. were both over the moon. not first pregnancy, m/c nearly 2years ago :( but this one is guna be healthy i just know it. 
good luck everyone 
xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Technically im not a teen anymore but couldnt resist :rofl:

Name: Holly
Age: Twentyoneteen :rofl:
Children: Nope
Expecting: yeap
Due Date: 14th December
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Dont know yet, im happy with either
Location: Hertfordshire
Status: Engaged
Little More: Well i was due to be married next august but with an unexpected suprise of a bump it'll be more like august 2010!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Name: Becki
Age: 18
Children: None yet :)
Expecting: Yep
Due Date: 29 june 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Girl
Location: Wirral, Merseyside
Status: In a relationship
Little More: I'm living with my OH in a lovely little flat. Been with him over a year. Pregnancy wasn't expected but very excited about it :)


----------



## Novbaby08

Name: Ally
Age: 19
Children: none yet
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: November 22, 2008
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Dying to find out
Location: Utah
Status: Single
Little More: I plan on continuing college even after the baby's born, and raising it as a single parent, for now...


----------



## ella170

Name: Elle
Age: 17
Children: none
Expecting: yh
Due Date: 3rd November 2008
Boy, Girl or Suprise: a boy!
Location: north east london/essex
Status: not sure right now
Little More: i live at home wiv my family, concieved the baby on valentines day but it was very unexpected,im in yr 12 & plan to carry on next year and finish my A levels(if they will have me) & then go uni.


----------



## Blob

Name: Sarah
Age: 19
Children: Nope
Expecting: Indeed
Due Date: 29th October 
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Suprise!!
Location: Scotland 
Status: Engaged Yaaay!!
Little More: Engaged to get married in 2010 :cloud9: The bean was a total shock as we were just moving in together in August (cos he's in Edinburgh and im nr Stirling). We're building a house just now and it got a roof on today :happydance: I'm at uni doing law, and i event my horses which is my life. Pretty much sums me up ha ha!!


----------



## alice&bump

Name: Alice
Age: 19
Children: None yet
Expecting: yes
Due Date: 1st Nov
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Suprise so far...
Location: manchester
Status: Living with BF
Little More: Live with BF, been together just over a year, still not sure if we want to know if its a boy or girl, but we're convinced its a little boy called daniel!!


----------



## mynamescharly

kadey said:


> Name: Kirsty
> Age: Twenteen
> Children: One sleeping baby
> Expecting: Yup
> Due Date: about 20th December
> Boy, Girl or Surprise: not had a scan as yet but im keeping it a surprise
> Location: Leeds, West Yorkshire
> Status: In a relationship
> Little More: been with james nearly a year now, bubba wasn't planned but is a lovely surprise. were both over the moon. not first pregnancy, m/c nearly 2years ago :( but this one is guna be healthy i just know it.
> good luck everyone
> xxx

our babys are due just a day apart ;D


----------



## Jinty

Name: Jinty
Age: 17...18 in June :)
Children: Nope
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 8th Sept 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Girl they 'think'
Location: Suffolk
Status: Engaged
Little more: Live with BF been together for 2 years :)


----------



## Serene123

Name: Toria or Vicki
Age: 18 
Children: No
Expecting: Yeah
Due Date: 25th May
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Girl
Location: Luton
Status: Hopelessly devoted to an idiot?

:rofl:


----------



## nikky0907

*Name:* Amy :hi:
*Age:* 18,19 in July
*Children:* No
*Expecting:* Yep
*Due date:* October 8th
*Boy,girl or a surprise:* Girl :cloud9:
*Location:* US,New England,a lovely town called Williamstown
*Status:* Single(and happy,in good terms with the dad)
*Little more:* I live alone,attend college(psychology major) and work in a bookshop,I plan on continuing my education and graduate in time.:lol:

This was a good idea xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Name: Rachel
Age: 16
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 9th July 08 
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Baby boy :)
Location: LIVERPOOL :D
Status: Single - lovin it :)
Little More: Am still at school (leave officially 19th may), doin my GCSEs + start college doin a health + social care course in september. not with bumps daddy but he is goin to have contact (up to now) with his baby boy. xx


----------



## anglcmama

Name: Kelly 
Age: 17
Children: None 
Expecting: Yep
Due Date: January 6th
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Suprise until we find out.
Location: US, New England
Status: In a Relationship
Little More: I am still in school graduating in december of next year (right before little bump is born!). Bumps dad and I are still together and going strong. This was deffinately an unexpected pregnancy as I was actually on birth control but it failed to keep his eager spermies away. It may have been unexpected but it deffinately is not unwanted now.


----------



## Sarah_16x

Name: Sarah
Age: 16....17 in a week :)
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 21st june 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: BOY!!
Location: Stafford
Status: Engaged


----------



## YummyMummy

ella170 said:


> Name: Eleanor
> Age: 17
> Children: none
> Expecting: yh
> Due Date: 6th November 2008
> Boy, Girl or Suprise: too early to tell
> Location: north east london/essex
> Status: really not sure? well my bf is tryna get back with me..
> Little More: i live at home wiv my family, concieved the baby on valentines day but it was very unexpected, i still havent told my parents!, im in yr 12 & plan to carry on next year and finish my A levels(if they will have me) & then go uni. now im more excited than scared about being pregnant x

where in north east london u live?


----------



## max_bump

Hello everyone!
Name: Maxine (max)
Age: 18
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 7th August
Boy, Girl, Expecting: Boy
Location: Cornwall
Status: Engaged
Little more: Have been with my boyfriend for just over 2 years now, have a really nice home together. Have lived together for about 2 years. Lil one wasn't planned but he is on the way now and is loved so much already, couldn't be more wanted. I'm a student at the moment but i work lot as well. I finish my course in a month and half, going to then take a year out before going back to train as an accountant. Happy Days

Let me know if any of you are from cornwall or have a similar due date to me!!


----------



## Sparky0207

Im not a teen either but like things like this so here goes!!

Name: Zoe
Age: 21
Children: Not yet
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 29th August
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Little girl
Location: Somerset
Status: Engaged
Little More: Have been with OH since mid 2005 and bought our house beginning of 2006. Just got engaged and are planning our wedding for August next year. Was trying for 3 months for a baby then I got made redundant and circumstances changed so I went back on the pill....that same month I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Stole my "twenteen"!!! :rofl:

I don't consider myself a teen mum now but I like to offer help with experiences from being one.


----------



## Danielle

Name: dannii
Age: 18.... 19 on th 21st
Children: none yet
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 7th november 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: dont no yet but im going to find out on the 20th june
Location: stafford
Status: single n luvin it
Little More: im currently living at home and are staying here after the babys born, im 14 weeks pregnant 2day and so excited bout bein a mom :D


----------



## x-amy-x

Name: Amy
Age: 19
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 14th june 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Girl :happydance:
Location: North-East, UK
Status: Engaged
Little More: Been with my partner for 4 years and i couldn't live without him, he's fab! I am so excited for my little girl & I'm addicted to B&B... that's all


----------



## ella170

YummyMummy said:


> where in north east london u live?

near walthamstow, id say where but im just paranoid about sum1 i know reading this lol?
where about r u?


----------



## YummyMummy

ella170 said:


> near walthamstow, id say where but im just paranoid about sum1 i know reading this lol?
> where about r u?

okok

well im from a place called colindale but nt alot of people know it


----------



## ella170

ive never heard of it either lol


----------



## my1stbump

hope ya dont mind me jumping in... im 25 still feel 18!! i'm sure that counts :blush:

Name: Jackie
Age: 25
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 22 Sept 
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Boy
Location: Northwest-UK
Status: Engaged
Little More: Been with my partner for 8 years. Lived with him just over 7. Been engaged for 4 Years.... no plans to get married yet. Both really excited about little bump woohooo can't wait.


----------



## MoonMuffin

Name: Lily
Age: 18
Children: none
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: September 11 '08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Girl!
Location: New York
Status: Engaged 
Little More: I left art school in boston to take car of myself and growing bub, hope to be a stay at home mom for a couple years if financially possible, and hope to continue art school closer to home in a few years.


----------



## lynz

Name: lynsey
Age: 23
Children: no
Expecting: yes
Due Date: about 26th july
Boy, Girl or Surprise: suprise
Location: nr wrexham. north wales
Status: In a relationship
Little More: currently expecting baby no 1 really excited but getting really nervous now as it gets closer to my due date. Been with my partner for (see ticker, cant remember:rofl:) this will be his 3rd child he already has a boy and a girl from a previous relationship.


----------



## zdk786

Name: zahrah
Age: 26
Children: yes i lil monster age 4 
Expecting: yes
Due Date: 1st october 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: find out wednesday...cant wait
Location: west midlands-Dudley
Status: married
Little More: been with hubby 13 years lived together for 10 and been married for 5, hes currently in prison been in since january 08 :cry: long story... i got preggas jus before he went in, so very stressed at the mo as dont know when hes coming out as he hasnt been sentenced :hissy: i work for the NHS definantly going back after lil one born, and really lookin forward to meeting my lil bundle xx


----------



## smileycelerys

name: sarah aimee
age: 18
children:none yet
expecting: yes
due date 1st jan 09
boy/ girl/ surprise: not had scan yet but cant wait to know
location, andover
status:engaged moving in with boyfriend next sat
little more: meet other half four months ago, i know sudden. it was a shock at first but we are both really happy. Going to be a stay at home mummy for first 6 months and then get a part time job or a couple of hours in the evening.


----------



## lfc_sarah

Okay, so im not technically a teenager anymore...
Although i spent most of my pregnancy being one...
Plus i think i look younger than i am because im small :rofl:

Name: Sarah

Age:  Twenty

Children:  None

Expecting: Yes

Due Date:  8th June

Boy, Girl or Surprise: Boy! MADE UP!!

Location: Liverpool

Status: Living together for over a year

Little More: Didnt plan the pregnancy initially, was on the pill:blush: 
Although we wouldnt change it for the world now and we cant wait!
Before maternity leave, i was working as a nurse..
Not sure wether to be a stay at home mum for a while after the birth because my OH earns enough to support the both of us :)


----------



## xchelseax

Name: CHELSEA
Age: 17
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 19 AUGUST 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: GIRL!!
Location: GLOUCESTERSHIRE
Status: Engaged
Little More: IV GOT 14 WEEKS 2 GO AND IM SCARED, ABOUT THE BIRTH BUT ALSO SCARED ABOUT AFTER. THINGS LIKE WILL I COPE. BUT MOST OF ME CAN NOT WAIT 2 SEE WOT SHE LOOKS LIKE, FEELS LIKE, SMELLS LIKE. IM JUST GLAD IV GOT THE CHANCE TO BE A MUM XXXXXXXXX


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev231pf___.png


----------



## Ema

Not a teen so hope you dont mind lol xxx

Name: Ema
Age: 21
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 19 Sept 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Boy
Location: CHESTER, Orginally from Aberdeen(moved here 7 years ago)
Status: Living with OH
Little More: Been with my OH 5 years this June. Work as an accountant tech for County Council. Just bought our first house after renting for 4 years. Move in begining of JULY. Cant wait. thats about it xxxx


----------



## YummyMummy

just wanted 2 say Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii everyone....hows u n bumps doing 2day? x


----------



## armychicmkm

Name: Mary :wave:
Age: 24
Children: None
Expecting: Yup
Due Date: 10 Nov 08
Boy, Girl, or Surprise: Don't know yet... plan on finding out ASAP though!
Location: Oklahoma 
Status: Married
Little More: Got married Jan. 07, known OH about 5 years now although haven't been together that long. Working as an accountant for small CPA firm and going to school for Master's in Business Administration.


----------



## Samo

haha not a teen anymore, but it looked fun and as i saw Holly showed herself here, surely i can too :rofl:

Name: Cindy
Age: 21, 22 in a month!
Children: None yet!
Expecting: Most definitely YES!
Due Date: 01 Jan 09
Boy, Girl, or Surprise: not sure yet but can't wait to find out!
Location: Dover AFB Delaware
Status: Married to my highschool sweetie Mike :) for 1 1/2 yrs
Little More: I am an Air Force spouse (and very proud of it!!) was TTC for this baby for 6 months and can't wait to get through all 9 months to meet my little one!


----------



## mBLACK

Name: Mary Black
Age: 15 (Don't judge)
Children: None yet
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: June 30th, 2008
Boy, Girl or Surprise: A little boy, his name is Joseph.:cloud9:
Location: Manitoba, Canada
Status: Single! (But I'd rather be)
Little More: Well this is my first baby, my little son, I'm currently not in school + working, but I am going back to school next year. Might I add, it's an adolescent parent school, so I won't miss out on being a mother aswell! Currently in grade 9 AGAIN, but trying to get back on track to graduate and go on to college!:happydance:


----------



## PurestFeeling

Not a teen anymore but I feel like it

Name: Erin
Age: 24
Children: not yet
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: June 7th, 2008
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Girl named Nola Rose.
Location: Louisiana
Status: Married
Little More: I went into labor on May 5th cause of dehydration but it stopped and I'm almost 3cm so hopefully any day now I'll have her I can't wait.


----------



## sao

Name: mia
Age: 17
Children: not yet
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: october 7th, 2008
Boy, Girl or Surprise: My little princess sky :D
Location: London atm
Status: Engaged
Little More: Been with my OH for 2 almost 3 years and its great got engaged on my 16th we've been living together for 2 years and soon he will be joining the army and we will be getting our own house were for the 1st year im guna be a stay at home mum then im going back to college. I'm also extremely proud to be a teen mother!!! what ever anyone says


----------



## YummyMummy

mBLACK said:


> Name: Mary Black
> Age: 15 (Don't judge)
> Children: None yet
> Expecting: Yes
> Due Date: June 30th, 2008
> Boy, Girl or Surprise: A little boy, his name is Joseph.:cloud9:
> Location: Manitoba, Canada
> Status: Single! (But I'd rather be)
> Little More: Well this is my first baby, my little son, I'm currently not in school + working, but I am going back to school next year. Might I add, it's an adolescent parent school, so I won't miss out on being a mother aswell! Currently in grade 9 AGAIN, but trying to get back on track to graduate and go on to college!:happydance:


No1's gonna judge you...im actually pround that u kept your baby and ur taking responsiblity for your actions...way 2 many teens hav sex get pregnant and dont have there babies :hugs: were all teens here age is jus a number, being a good mother does not mean being a certain age :hugs:


----------



## vicky9207

Name: Vicky
Age: 15
Children: a 3months baby boy
Expecting: Nope.never again 1s enough lmao :p
Location: ireland :(
Status: Taken
Little More: &#953;&#953;&#1084; 15 & &#945; &#1084;&#965;&#1084;&#1084;&#953;&#953; and proud!:D:D loving bnb i tink im addicted. lookin to be a midwife when i leave skool.


----------



## 7WZ

Name: Maisie
Age: 18
Children: Not yet
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 13th October day we booked the wedding for!
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Find out in 3 weeks!
Location: Stoke-on-Trent
Status: Engaged
Little More: I was best friends with my bf for about 3-4 years before meeting him. I met him off the internet and when I moved closer to him I decided I wanted to meet him. My parents and his parents met first so we made it all safe. He comes from Liverpool and I live in Stoke now. After 3-4 months off visiting each other I realised I couldn't be with him and not be with him! I hated it everytime we had to go back to our homes. I just wanted him to be with me all the time so I asked him to move in with me. My parents were fine, they were just glad to see me happy because I had been depressed before! He moved in and that was that. We got engaged 7th Aug '07 found out we were pregnant before but had a m/c in November I was only 6 weeks gone. Then after trying for another 3 months I got pregnant again and found out 9th Feb '08 and here I am! 9 months of trying and 1 m/c we are finally pregnant with a healthy lil baby!


My parents and his are 100% supportive in what ever we do and decide because they've told us they think we will make the right decisions on our own!


----------



## 7WZ

YummyMummy said:


> No1's gonna judge you...im actually pround that u kept your baby and ur taking responsiblity for your actions...way 2 many teens hav sex get pregnant and dont have there babies :hugs: were all teens here age is jus a number, being a good mother does not mean being a certain age :hugs:

Exactly. We're not here to judge each other just to help eachother and share experiences! You should be proud of yourself for being so young and taking responsibility :)


----------



## pregnant_13yr

Name: Maya
Age: 13
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: August 2nd 2008
Boy, Girl or Surprise: They think its a girl but they're not positive
Location: Ohio, USA
Status: Single
Little More: I got pregnant after my peers pressured me into having sex. I live with just my mom (my dad died of lung cancer when I was an infant) and we understand each other really well so she let me keep it.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Name: Sarah
Age: 20
Children: Not yet
Expecting: Indeedy
Due Date: Nov 17th 2008
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Having a surprise
Location: Kettering, Northants
Status: Engaged
Little More: Living with my oh in a flat we recently brought, due to get married May 2010, work full time in the care profession.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

This is a great idea, Yvonne! Kudos!


Name: Kristin (or Kris)
Age: 18
Children: None
Expecting: Nope
Due Date: N/A
Boy, Girl or Surprise: I plan on being suprised with all of mine
Location: NY, USA
Status: Engaged
Little More: I came on here as a TTC-er but with the decision to go to college my fiance (fiancee? I can never remember which is which *blush*) i'll be 19 next month and i've got to figure out what to do about health insurance before that (I get kicked off of my mother's then:hissy:) Oh! I'm going to school to become a doctor. i'm debating pediatrics or OB/GYN. i'm a gamer (NINTENDO--NOT X-box!!!) and a musician. I also speak several languages and learning more <3


----------



## TashaAndBump

Name: Natasha
Age: 19 (birthday's in November)
Children: Yup - One beautiful Angel - She and her Daddy rock my world :cloud9:
Expecting: Nope! Not for a few years yet if things go to plan!!
Boy, girl or surprise: She was a surprise, and we called her Anna :D
Location: Essex
Status: Married to my bestest friend and greatest confidant :happydance:
Little More: I never intended to get pregnant - I was on the pill, but have been surprised by how much more everything makes sence since becoming a mother; Everything seems right now. I have more responsibilities, and am doing things for someone else now who matters so much more than I do - It makes doing the right thing very easy. I love my husband and my baby more than words could ever describe, and although I am only 19 - things have never seemed more right than they do now. I didn't know it before Anna was born, but I was born to be a mother. It feels sooo good to finally be doing what I am meant to. I don't know if that makes sence, but can't put it any other way - except that I feel more like myself now than I ever have before, and I've never been happier in my life :cloud9:


----------



## cinderella08

I'm technically not a teen but wanted to join in!

Name: Amber
Age: 20
Children: This will be our first
Expecting: Thankfully!!
Due Date: January 2, 2009
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Too early to tell!
Location: USA (South Carolina)
Status: Married since January 5, 2008
Little More: I'm a kindergarten teacher - I have 21 four year olds - they are a true handful!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Name: ~ DONNA
Age: ~ 20
Children: ~ NO
Expecting: ~ YES
Due Date: ~ 9th DEC 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: ~ YET TOO FIND OUT
Location: ~ WIGAN 
Status: ~ ENGAGED 
Little More: ~ I HAVE BEEN WITH MY FIANCE FOR A YEAR, AND WERE EXPECTING OUR FIRST BABY, I AM UN-EMPLOYED AS I GOT MESSED AROUND AT MY JOB, SO I QUIT IN APRIL. 

:)


----------



## Fern.x

Name: Fern
Age: 19! twenty in august :(
Children: None
Expecting: Yep
Due Date: 18th November!
Boy, Girl or Surprise:Will find out at my 19 week scan! but id say im having a little boy! no morning sickness for me! bitch eh :D
Status: In a relationship
Little More: Been with my partner jst over 2 years now! was a really gd surprise as i was on the pill but couldn't be happier:D


----------



## Fern.x

Name: Fern
Age: 19! twenty in august :(
Children: None
Expecting: Yep
Due Date: 18th November!
Boy, Girl or Surprise:Will find out at my 19 week scan! but id say im having a little boy! no morning sickness for me! bitch eh :D
Status: In a relationship
Little More: Been with my partner jst over 2 years now! was a really gd surprise as i was on the pill but couldn't be happier:D Come from a huge family with 3 brothers a big sister and also have a twin sister! we'r complete opposites tho! :D


----------



## JJ44KK

Name: Jodie
Age: 16 nearly 17
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: I don't know
Boy, Girl or Surprise: surprise
Location: Nottz
Status: It's complicated/single
Little More: I go to college, hoping to be a DJ


----------



## Angel Stef

Name:steff
Age: 17
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: december 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: surprise
Location: wolverhampton
Status:committed relationship
Little More:i live with my mother and my boyfriend spends most nights at mine tho we have not yet discussed him livving with me even tho he practically is lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Name: Rhea! 
Age: 19- 20 in September
Children: none yet ! 
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 06 june 08
Boy, Girl or Surprise: BOY :) ! 
Location: northamptonshire
Status: living with BF 
Little More: i dunno ill get back to this bit ! x


----------



## Maria+Cookie

Name: Maria
Age: jst turned 18 11 mins ago
Children: yes my first baby
Expecting: recently gave birth
Due Date: May 13, 2008
Boy, Girl or Surprise: a little girly
Location: Florida
Status: Single and having fun lettin her daddy suffer
Little More: Well i recently gave birth to my first baby her father and i are no longer together but he still comes by to visit her. Im a stay at home mom for a while soon to start workin but dnt kno where yet lol if i do work i dnt plan on letting her father kno because he might want to stop by everytime and annoy me lol its kind of a long story bout her father and I but if u wld like u can go to my post I posted about wats goin on so far about him and I lol:rofl:


----------



## YummyMummy

Maria+Cookie said:


> Name: Maria
> Age: jst turned 18 11 mins ago
> Children: yes my first baby
> Expecting: recently gave birth
> Due Date: May 13, 2008
> Boy, Girl or Surprise: a little girly
> Location: Florida
> Status: Single and having fun lettin her daddy suffer
> Little More: Well i recently gave birth to my first baby her father and i are no longer together but he still comes by to visit her. Im a stay at home mom for a while soon to start workin but dnt kno where yet lol if i do work i dnt plan on letting her father kno because he might want to stop by everytime and annoy me lol its kind of a long story bout her father and I but if u wld like u can go to my post I posted about wats goin on so far about him and I lol:rofl:


:happydance: Happy 18th Birthday :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Maria+Cookie

YummyMummy said:


> :happydance: Happy 18th Birthday :happydance: :hugs:

thx :happydance:


----------



## MooMoosMum2

*Name: MooMoosMummy 
Age: 16, 17 In August!
Children: 1 of my own, step-daughter & TTC #2/3
Expecting: Nothing anymore  Want a boy though 
Due Date: Was 18th January 08, but he came on 29th
Boy, Girl or Surprise: He was a boy!
Location: Sheffield 
Status: Taken... Engaged!
Little More: My other half has a daughter, shes 11. Our baby boy is 4months, we're TTC our next baby, we want 7 children, getting married March 2009, my other half is 30 & a full time electritian man *


----------



## Lora-Elyse

Name: Lora.
Age: 18.
Children: None.
Expecting: Yes.
Due Date: 4th July 08.
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Girl.
Location: Australia, Melbourne.
Status: Taken.
Little More: My partner and I are a young couple expecting a beautiful baby girl named Ascari Bella.


----------



## 14yearoldmomi

Name: Autumn
Age: 14..15 in acouplemonths
Children: no
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 24th november
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Dont know yet but cant wait to find out
Location: wv
Status: IN a relationship
Little More: dont know till next week but we are positive


----------



## clairebear

Name: Claire
Age: 21 i know im not a teen but wanted to join in 
Children: no
Expecting: Yes
Due Date: 15th June 
Boy, Girl or Surprise: boy im so happy 
Location: south west uk 
Status: happily married for nearly a year been together 6 
Little More: cant wait to meet my liitle man now im so ready xx


----------



## trishawootton

MAYBE THIS THREAD SHOULD BECOME A STICKY WHAT YA THINK?


----------



## mommy2raven

Name: Bailey-Chanel
Age: 18
Children: 2
Expecting: TTC
Due Date: none yet :(
Boy, Girl or Surprise: TTC a little boy
Location: Ireland
Status: Married
Little More: Hey I'm Bailey I have 2 wonderful daughters Raven-Olivia (3 in July) and Arilyn-Miley (2 months) and am ttc again hoping for a little boy. I am married to the wonderful Malakai have been maried for a a year and a half but have been together forever lol :D


----------



## WaitingForYou

Name: Gina
Age: 18
Children: None
Expecting: I Am Indeed
Due Date: 31st January
Boy, Girl or Surprise: Want It To Be A Surprise, Might Find Out Though.
Location: South 
Status: In A Relationship
Little More: Met My Boyfriend In Ibiza On Holiday September 07' Once Back To The UK We Started A Long Distance Relationship, No-One Thought It Would Last, 10 Months Later Here We Are. Found Out I Was Pregnant 24th May Making Me Roughly 6 Weeks. Really Excited About Becoming A Mummy. Cant Wait Till January.


----------



## Angego

Name: Andrea
Age: 18
children: non yet
expecting: yep
due date: around Feb o9, we havent had the scan yet.
boy, girl or suprise: suprise atm, but we want to find out the sex of the LO.
Location: Chester
Status: engaged
a little more about me: I study child care in college, im doing level 3, i plan to finish my course and when the child is old enough i will take him/her to work with me. me and my OH plan to get married and get our own house! until then, my OH will move in with me and my parents when the baby is born, we have a very strong relatonships and i couldnt be happier!!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Name: Heather
Age: 16
Children: None
Expecting: Yes
Due date: 4th December
Boy, Girl or Surprise: I dont know yet but i will in 5 weeks so suprise until 18th july
Location: Hull
Status: Living wit BF
Little more: I live with my BF and mum and dad. this baby was a complete shock but now LO is my lil miracle. Just about to leave school and totally pooping my self about the labour he he
xx


----------



## ellasmummy

Name: Aimee
Age: 18
Children: Ella - 18months
Expecting: Yes
Due date: 25th October
Boy, Girl, surprise: Find out tomorrow :)
Location: Hertfordshire
Status: Living with bf
Little More: I have been with my partner for 4years, he is 21 on monday :). We live together in our own flat and cant wait for our new arrival. Hoping for a boy!! 

:hug:

xx


----------

